# Bitte auswerten Danke!! Hijack und Tcpview Log, hatte Wurm



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Hallo ich hatte einen Wurm und habe nun mein System neu aufgesetzt. Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Computern. Ist das hier so in Ordnung?
Auf mein Rechner war Nanspy.D
Danke für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Devilfrank (11 November 2005)

Bis hierhin astrein.
 :thumb: 
Jetzt noch das hier oder einen alternativen Browser einsetzen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sichern-internet_explorer_einleitung.php


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Hört sich ja gut an Danke.

Der Grund warum ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe war das Antivir meldete C:\windows\System32\mmsvc32.exe enthält Signaturen des Wurmes Worm/Nanspy.D
sowie mmf32.exe und A0026629.exe sowie A0026631.exe

Dann fing Spybot an mir zu melden das Registry Einträge geändert werden...

Das war mir alles zuviel 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Wurm auf mein System gekommen ist, vermute durch eine fremde CD oder Usb Stick.

Habe noch folg. Fragen

Wie kann ich den USB Stick weiterbenutzen oder ggf. säubern?
Wie kann ich die CD wieterbenutzen- säubern

Was meinst du mit alternativen Browser bin immer mit Firefox online.

Und wie kann man die Programme wie spybot vernünftig bedienen im abgesicherten Modus geht meine Maus nicht. Start usw. mit F10 war kein Problem, aber wie kann man die Schaltflächen- Buttons benutzen. Z.B der Button Information oder Entfernen des Eintrages
Danke!!!


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2005)

WiederallesGut? schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kann man die Programme wie spybot vernünftig bedienen im abgesicherten Modus geht meine Maus nicht.


Funkmaus, oder? Schließe eine kabelgebundene an!


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Hi!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Funkmaus, oder? Schließe eine kabelgebundene an!


Das sollte keine Rolle spielen - die Funkstrecke ist nur eine andere Art Kabel.

Es wird sich wohl eine USB-Maus handeln. Dafür müssen Treiber geladen werden - und im abgesicherten Modus sind diese eben prinzipbedingt nicht aktiv.

Also: PS/2-Maus verwenden!


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird sich wohl eine USB-Maus handeln. Dafür müssen Treiber geladen werden - und im abgesicherten Modus sind diese eben prinzipbedingt nicht aktiv.


Hier fehlt es an Windows-Grundwissen. Im abgesicherten Standardmodus werden standardmäßig sowohl der Universal Serial Bus Controllers (USB) Treiber, als auch der Treiber für die Human Interface Devices (HID) geladen. Damit funktionieren dann auch USB Mäuse.

In der Registry sollten sich folgende Schlüssel finden:

```
Schlüsselname: SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{36FC9E60-C465-11CF-8056-444553540000}
Klassenname: <KEINE KLASSE>
Letzter Schreibzugriff: 20.08.2005 - 07:46
Wert 0
  Name: <KEIN NAME>
  Typ: REG_SZ
  Daten: Universal Serial Bus controllers
```


```
Schlüsselname: SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}
Klassenname: <KEINE KLASSE>
Letzter Schreibzugriff: 20.08.2005 - 07:46
Wert 0
  Name: <KEIN NAME>
  Typ: REG_SZ
  Daten: Human Interface Devices
```


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte keine Rolle spielen - die Funkstrecke ist nur eine andere Art Kabel.


Dann warst du der Meistbietende bei dieser Auktion:
http://www.stoersignale.de/blog/2003/11/wirelesslan_kab.html


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Gut ich stelle fest: ich brauche eine USB Maus oder PS/2 Maus 

Würde gerne zumindest meinen USB Stick weiterbenutzen ohne wieder infiziert zu werden  Wie ist hier vorzugehen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

WiederAllesGut schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne zumindest meinen USB Stick weiterbenutzen ohne wieder infiziert zu werden  Wie ist hier vorzugehen?


Da sollte keine Gefahr bestehen. Der Wurm verbreitet sich übers Netzwerk und nutzt die gleiche Schwachstelle wie die Blaster bzw Nachi/Welchia Würmer aus. Gegen diese Schwachstelle gibt es seit mitte 2003 ein Patch von Microsoft.
http://www.avira.com/en/threats/Worm_Nanspy_D_details.html
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS03-026.mspx
Du solltest also darauf achten, daß du regelmäßig alle Sicherheitspatches von MS installierst. Dazu kannst du folgenden Link nutzen:
http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/
Zusätzlich kannst du natürlich deinen USB mit einem Virenscanner nach Viren absuchen.


----------

